# Ireland Pictures (Dial up beware)



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, I've just come back from a couple of weeks in Ireland. I travelled around to a few places and took loads of pics, thought i'd share a few with everyone here. 

First off, here are pics of Dublin city centre, famous for its bars and georgian buildings. Dublin is a beautiful, cosmopolitan city with lots of history.....

*The GPO (General Post Office) on Dublin's main thoroughfare, O'Connell street, was at the heart if the 1916 Easter rising against British rule. It was captured by Irish Republicans (along with a number of other sites around the city), the Brits then responded with massive fire-power (which destroyed most of central Dublin), and the uprising was eventually stopped. *




























*Next to the GPO is the Dublin spire built in 2003 to replace the Nelsons column which was blown up by the IRA in the 1960's. It's the highest freestanding sculpture in the world at 120m (i think), its been given a few nicknames by locals, such as "the Spire in the Mire", "the Pointless point" and "the Stiffy by the Liffey"*



















*Cleary's department store, one of the oldest and biggest in Dublin is just opposite the GPO and Spire. Look at those crappy little trees - O'Connell Street used to be lined with mature London Plain trees but a few years ago they were chopped down because they were "too British" :| (Pathetic)*










*Looking north along O'Connell street*










*The O'Connell Bridge*










*the view from the bridge looking east, towards the docks*










*The Northside of the River Liffey*










*The Ha'penny bridge was built in 1816, and got its name because there was a toll of half a penny to cross it.*




























*A Calatrava designed bridge a little further up the river. *










*Trinity College is Irelands most prestigious university*




























*The great library is 65m long, no photography is allowed, but i managed to snap this blurry shot*










*Next to trinity college is the Bank of Ireland, and the statue of Molly Malone made famous by the song "in Dublin's Fair city"*



















*Nassau street (the street Trinity is on)*










*To the west of town is The Phoenix park, the largest urban park in europe. 5 times the size of London's Hyde park. Within the park is the Residence of Irelands president (built 50 years before America's White house, so they copyed Ireland  ) *










*The Obelisk in Phoenix park is the second highest in the world after the one in Washington*










*Whenever i visit Dublin i see lots of Horse and carts.....*



















*A shop called Knobs and Knockers......oh how we laughed *









*
Some more random shots
*































































Well.....lots more pics of North Dublin, The Wicklow Mountains and Waterford to come...


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

These are seriously great photos!
Totally worth the time spent downloading them kay:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Some more pics from my visit....
































































Glendalough, co, Wicklow


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

more.l.more..more fotos pls


----------



## TonyNZ (Mar 21, 2006)

What a Beautiful country, absolutely stunning photos! :cheers:


----------



## mateo2k6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Great pics! I see you visited Howth - that's where I live!


----------



## SactoSpam (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

mateo2k6 said:


> Great pics! I see you visited Howth - that's where I live!


Nice, My family lives just down the road in Portmarnock


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Here are some assorted pics from a visit last summer....enjoy 

*Some Irish themed Graffiti* :happy:


















*Some views of the North Dublin coastline (where my nan lives...i think i'm quite lucky* :yes


























































































Moi :shifty:












































*
Powerscourt Waterfall in county Wicklow*












































*
Ancient Burriel Mounds at Newgrange - rather like Stonehenge (older than the pyramids i might add)*




































*Random Sunset shots*


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

very beautiful land, guy!!
I feel it's hard to see the Irish pix on the web, especially Dublin's modern districts or so... 
anyway, thanx for the pix..


----------



## SansFrontieres (Jan 8, 2008)

:eek2::eek2::eek2: Those pics are gorgeous! 
Really make me miss Dublin very much...


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

Great, great thread.
I really want to go there someday


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pix! Put in a request to have this thread moved to the new Urban Showcase forum 
for original photography!!


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

what the-!? must have missed this one! :shocked:

some bits look as if they're from London (right down to that brick there!)
beautiful shots as ever :yes:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Didn't get the chance to visit Dublin while I was living in the UK.
This is a great tour!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Helium said:


> what the-!? must have missed this one! :shocked:
> 
> some bits look as if they're from London (right down to that brick there!)
> beautiful shots as ever :yes:


Oh yeah, central Dublin does feel very 'British'....essentially it is a British city (historically speaking)...the Georgian Terraces are very similar to what you find in Bloomsbury. :yes:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Irealnd looks fantastic! Certainly a must-go. Dublin does look British but seems better organised than most British cities.


----------



## Ursyn (Jun 20, 2003)

Stunning views. NothingBetterToDo you took great photos.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

whistles. Excellent shots and tour of Ireland. Thanks!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

A few more 









































































Thanks for looking kay:


----------

